# Night Fishing Ormond/Port Orange



## mille33 (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone been having any luck fishing in the late afternoon or evening hours anywhere in Ormond or Port Orange lately? Its been a while since I've been out, just trying to see what to expect. THANKS!


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

*port orange*

I have been out at dunlawton a few times these past couple weeks. south bridge in port orange. Trying to get a keeper snook before the season ends. I was there tonight. You got to catch the tide when its moving. Tonight I went out to target snook and caught a couple trout, lady fish, a small snook and I hooked into my biggest fish yet and it frayed and broke my leader. That fish was making my drag whistle. I wish i could have seen what it was put it was staying under the bridge. I was using a shallow water bomber.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. I can live with losing the fish, its part of the challange, but what sucks is not knowing what is on the other side.


----------



## mille33 (Dec 19, 2007)

I went to the Granada bridge last night around 6, caught 4 sheephead. The guy that works the bait store there said he caught 26" snook the day before right out the back door!


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

I like fishing the dulawton bridge for snook. I live in deltona so I don't know the area very well. What other bridges are like dulawton, close to the water and lit up by lights. I am going to do some fishing this weekend tide should be right at night. Perfect for snook fishing need to get that keeper.


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah patrck I can usually tell what the fish is or was. But that fish was hauling azz. I guess I brought a knife to a gun fight. I was using 60lb. braid and 30 florocarbon leader. Well of course the leader was the weakest link. I don't want to use a bigger leader cause I don't want them to see it. After that fish broke off I tide another one on without leader and I didn't get one bite. I don't know if its because they saw the line, or the bite turned off. I might head back out friday night it all depends on the weather.


----------



## webb601 (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't know what ran off with your line but here is a possibility.

I was talking to a guy at the bridge in NSB and he said there are Goliath Grouper there. There was a fellow there fishing for them (uses cut ladyfish). I thought it far fetched until I caught two juveniles while trying to sabiki up some pinfish.


----------



## 1fishingfool (Apr 24, 2009)

ya i heard about that too. My buddy said he was fishing port Canaveral and he was having the same problem with them over there. But I didn't know those fish are in 4 foot of water. I am going to catch some lady fish and drop em off the bridge with my big rig. If its not raining sat. night if anyone wants to meet up I am going to dunlawton. Got to get that big snook.


----------

